# Hunterasaurus Bones Found



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

The bones of what is believed to be a Hunterasaurus were found recently north of Mott. The Hunterasaurus is believed to have become extinct prior to the Buffalo Commons Age. Paleontologists believe the Hunterasaurus became extinct because its' main food source, free land access, gave out prior to the age of the Buffalo Commons.

Examination of the fossil bones indicate the creature apparently had a small brain, and spent most of its time looking backwards. Footprints indicate it spent a lot time standing still or going backwards. Apparently, the creature was unable to adapt to renewable energy sources or a food supply based on the new economy that was emerging at the beginning of the Buffalo Commons Era.

Scientists are mystified about the disparity between the front and the back of the creature. A large jaw indicates it could consume large quantities of access and scream a lot, but measurements of the tail secton indicated that very little actually came out the other end. Huge tear ducts showed that the animal also spent a lot of time crying about lost opportunities and change.

Further eye measurements indicated the slothful creature focused narrowly on non-residents and could not see opportunities to feed on other things, like tourism. Had the beast helped build a habitat suitable for all tourists, it would have been provided with another food source.

Reproduction seemed to be a problem for the beast as well. Hunterasaurus could reproduce but most of the healthy young migrated and interbred with the Minnesotasaurus. Over a period of time, this caused the quality of the Hunterasaurus to decline.

The first major find of Hunterasaurus bones was made south of an area once called Devils Lake. They were found under what appeared to be the remains of a huge lake where hundreds of what are believed to be Hunterasaurus were found. Apparently, they died standing still waiting for something to happen. Most of that group appeared to be males that wre capable of remaining motionless for long periods of time.

The bones will be excavated and put on display in Minneapolis to show schoolchildren what can happen when an animal fails to adapt to the environment. It is expected to be a great tourist attraction for people traveling to the Buffalo Commons areas. Paleontologists indicated it is one of the few examples of a creature that became extinct from standing still.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I may not agree with everything you say, but oh my GOD, that was hilarious. I especially enjoyed the Minnesotasaurus part. Thanks!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

But further excavation revealed a creature that was found to be what saved ND, from the very short lived Buffalo commons period.

These creatures are being called TFreelancerexapainintheasses they were a persistent breed that adapted to the prairie & flourished. It seems they built a new society of hardworking - honest - & sane people that did things that were "the right things to do" as this was much later found written in their honor "Do the right thing" in the arches of the current perley gates of heaven, that came much after the end of the world as they knew it.

It seems GOD was pleased with how they fought off and won many battles with greedasickeraus clan. That came to power for a brief period after the Huntersasarus age. These Greedasiceraus were responsible for the brief Buffalo commons age. It is said that a wealthy cable tv news philanthophist was the founder of & spear headed this age of man. But other theories say it was this group of greedasickeraus that battled the Huntersasarus clan & were successful in turning this land into just another lost society of Sodom & Gamora type of age. Where use & abuse of GODS natural resources were being bought & sold as a cheap misguided means of trying to keep their short lived age of man alive.

God has also said he looked favorably on these people, because they resisted the temptations of many invading clans, that were hell bent on robbing them of their last frontier, of how GOD wanted things to be in his original plans, that dates back to the 1st millenium.

:lol: :rollin: :splat:


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

And further digging way down deep found the lowest and most discussing creature of all. The guideassurus and its mate the Leaseassurus. Who have long been extinct.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Fetch's dinasaur comment reminded me of this and I though I'd bring it back up for those new to the site.

Keep in mind that it was written before the last legilative session so the activity level changed for some.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

NEWS UPDATE: Newly found remains of the ResourceWhoreasarus were found thoughout North Dakota. Apparently wiped from the land by the well informed and powerful herd of Residenthunterasauruses!!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

touche dblkluk :toofunny: :bowdown:


----------

